# quiet toilets



## plumbperfect59 (Mar 14, 2012)

We have all had to pay attention to toilet height, size of flush valve, slow-close seat, or not, RI dimension, etc., but twice in two days I've had requests for a "QUIET" toilet. They ask, "is the water level in the bowl so high that a guy can't pee without waking up the wife on the other side of the ensuite door?" We like Toto Drake, Gerber Avalanche, or Caroma Caravelle for flush, but has anyone noticed a particular toilet that fits the "quiet" definition?


----------



## PrecisePlumbing (Jan 31, 2011)

Id tell the bloke to grow a pair and aim for the middle. Piss in the sink if he's scared


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

He could always sit down when he has to go. 

No, can't say I remember any request like that.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

he could always hold it till his wife wakes up then ask may I go now


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

PrecisePlumbing said:


> Id tell the bloke to grow a pair and aim for the middle. Piss in the sink if he's scared


Epic post! :notworthy: :thumbup:


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

Close the door.


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

HE could pee in the tank that way she won't know he peed


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

can just picture the trying to slowly peel back flapper so wouldn't make a noise his wife wakes are you peeing again no honey I amgeeting your clothes ready for work she goes good make me breakfest he says ok ......wifeydearest


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

plumbperfect59 said:


> We have all had to pay attention to toilet height, size of flush valve, slow-close seat, or not, RI dimension, etc., but twice in two days I've had requests for a "QUIET" toilet. They ask, "is the water level in the bowl so high that a guy can't pee without waking up the wife on the other side of the ensuite door?" We like Toto Drake, Gerber Avalanche, or Caroma Caravelle for flush, but has anyone noticed a particular toilet that fits the "quiet" definition?


Your customer need to have his Man Card revoked !
With a question like that , he should forced to sit to pee


----------



## BROOKLYN\PLUMB (May 21, 2010)

Sell him a urinal! 

If his wife lets


----------



## plumbperfect59 (Mar 14, 2012)

You guys are hilarious! Thanks for all the great suggestions!


----------



## plumbperfect59 (Mar 14, 2012)

You guys are hilarious! Thanks for all the great suggestions!


----------



## plumbperfect59 (Mar 14, 2012)

You guys are hilarious! Thanks for the great tips!!


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

plumbperfect59 said:


> You guys are hilarious! Thanks for the great tips!!


Your Welcome !

Your Welcome !

Your Welcome !


----------



## revenge (Jun 30, 2011)

Fyi the reason y you didn't get an answer was first all toilets make noises when you flush as of queter there no real answer cause no one that I know or heard of has asked that question so there is no real answer to that you don't go to supply house and say give me the quietest toilet you got


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

One piece commodes have a quiter flush.


----------



## Piper34 (Oct 10, 2011)

Customers definety ask this question,not a lot out there that's affordable


----------



## azmike (Feb 3, 2010)

What i do is submerge just enough to not make a splash!:thumbup: Seriuosly though my understanding of a quiet toilet was that the fill valve has a flow restricker in it so you cant hear it refilling!


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

azmike said:


> What i do is submerge just enough to not make a splash!:thumbup: Seriuosly though my understanding of a quiet toilet was that the fill valve has a flow restricker in it so you cant hear it refilling!


LoL! Submerge it so it doesn't make a splash! And then what? Wipe it off on wifey's pillow case! "S'cuse me, hon." _wipe wipe_ :thumbup:
_"No YOU sleep in the doghouse tonite."_

Well, I guess we all know that ain't gonna happen but I'm still with buddy needs to grow a pair.


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Man sized diapers... ya know real silent.... and warm...for awhile!:laughing:


----------



## Adamche (Feb 10, 2012)

Miguel said:


> LoL! Submerge it so it doesn't make a splash! And then what? Wipe it off on wifey's pillow case! "S'cuse me, hon." _wipe wipe_ :thumbup:
> _"No YOU sleep in the doghouse tonite."_
> 
> Well, I guess we all know that ain't gonna happen but I'm still with buddy needs to grow a pair.


Yeah a real man would slap it on the side of the tank to get rid of the drips!!!:laughing:


----------



## plumbperfect59 (Mar 14, 2012)

Don't worry, I got it figured! I just sold him a 3' chunk of 2" 'cellcore' that he can aim down! That way there's no splash at all, and when it wears out, he can transform it into a potato gun! But thanks for all your help!


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Still no intro Mr. PB59?

Click here >>> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/why-post-intro-11368/


----------



## gitnerdun (Nov 5, 2008)

plumbperfect59 said:


> Don't worry, I got it figured! I just sold him a 3' chunk of 2" 'cellcore' that he can aim down! That way there's no splash at all, and when it wears out, he can transform it into a potato gun! But thanks for all your help!


 What was the bill for the service?


----------

